# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Fundan la Agencia Internacional de Energías Renovables

## gpacheco

*La nueva organización internacional abogará por el paulatino abandono del consumo de gas, petróleo y carbón.*  
Bonn, Alemania (DPA).- Cerca de 50 países firmaron este lunes en la ciudad alemana de Bonn el texto fundacional de la Agencia Internacional de Energías Renovables (Irena), que de ahora en adelante se dedicará al fomento de las energías limpias. 
Irena (por sus siglas en inglés), es una iniciativa alemana apoyada por España y Dinamarca, que aboga por el paulatino abandono del consumo de gas, petróleo y carbón. 
Ni Estados Unidos, ni otros grandes países, como Rusia, Japón, China y Brasil, firmaron el documento fundacional, que fue preparado en una reunión en Madrid en octubre de 2008. 
El ministro alemán de Medio Ambiente, Sigmar Gabriel, subrayó que con algunas naciones todavía hay que aclarar algunas cuestiones. El nuevo presidente estadounidense, Barack Obama, por ejemplo, ha mostrado ya su disposición a modificar la política medioambiental de su país y ha manifestado su interés en el uso de energías renovables. 
Por otra parte, en la conferencia inaugural, en la que participaron unos 400 representantes de 120 gobiernos de todo el mundo, Gabriel advirtió de que las energías renovables todavía han de superar varios obstáculos, como las subvenciones que mantienen muchos países a las fuentes energéticas ordinarias. 
"El rápido crecimiento de energías renovables como la solar o la eólica sigue siendo bloqueado por muchos obstáculos, que sólo pueden ser superados con una voluntad política común", insistió Gabriel. 
"La agencia será el portavoz para el fomento de las energías renovables", enfatizó el mismo en la conferencia, en la que por la parte española acudió el ministro de Industria, Miguel Sebastián. 
La nueva agencia, la primera dedicada exclusivamente a las energías renovables, ha de convertirse en un contrapeso institucional a la Agencia Internacional de Energía (AIE) y el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA). 
Irena se dedicará a asesorar a los Estados miembro para que ajusten su política y comiencen o mejoren la explotación y el uso de energías renovables como la solar, la eólica y la hidráulica. 
La agencia podría allanar así el camino hacia un abastecimiento energético seguro y óptimo para el medio ambiente. 
Con el uso de energías renovables se combate el cambio climático y se frena la actual dependencia de combustibles fósiles, se recordó hoy en Bonn. 
Los representantes políticos congregados en la ciudad alemana subrayaron que la agencia será de gran ayuda sobre todo para los países más pobres que no pueden permitirse modernas tecnologías. 
Lo que es incierto todavía es lugar en el que se ubicará la sede central de la nueva institución. Según los planes, se decidirá en junio. El gobierno alemán ha propuesto que sea Bonn y ha aparentemente ha encontrado apoyo en otros países como Austria, Dinamarca, España o Kenia. 
Ese mismo mes se decidirá también quien será el primer director general de la Irena. Un posible candidato sería el promotor de la idea y presidente de la Asociación Europea por las Energías Renovables (Eurosolar), el político socialdemócrata alemán Hermann Scheer.  *Fuente: www.elcomercio.com.pe (26/01/09)*Temas similares: Oregón: Un modelo a seguir en las energías renovables Artículo: Impulsarán proyecto para difundir el uso de energías renovables en el país Artículo: Minag, Minam, MEM y Produce inauguran hoy IV Congreso de Energías Renovables Se visualiza una ventana de oportunidad para una adopción progresiva de energías renovables en la región SNI propone creación de Autoridad Autónoma de Energías Renovables

----------

